# Tex Tan Saddle - Worth?



## luvbeach

*Not sure if the images are too small.*

Trying to reattach


----------



## luvbeach

*Forgot the full view picture*

Sorry, for so many replies to my own post.


----------



## mammakatja

Nice saddle! If it fits your horse, you can't really go wrong with a Tex Tan. They are a solid known, nice middle of the line quality brand. I had to sell an almost brand new Tex Tan barrel saddle that fit me like it was custom made. I absolutely loved it, but it didn't fit my horse so I had to let it go. Brand new it retailed for around 1350. Yours is a little older, going by the floral tooling and buckstitch, but I'd say it's still worth in the neighborhood of $300-$500 depending on condition which looks to be really good in the pictures. There are some better saddle experts on here than me, but in my book, you probably got a pretty decent deal if you didn't pay too much for it.


----------



## Saddlebag

Can you take a pic of the cinch ring? The buck stitching was popular in the late 60's thro 70's. This would have been considered a show saddle as show saddles were in their infancy about then. Anyway, it's well made and could likely fetch between $375 and $450 or more. C'mon, what did you pay?


----------



## Golden Horse

If it is solid and in good condition you have a great saddle there, the last one I sold looked older than that and I got $375 for it


----------



## mammakatja

Saddlebag said:


> Can you take a pic of the cinch ring? The buck stitching was popular in the late 60's thro 70's. This would have been considered a show saddle as show saddles were in their infancy about then. Anyway, it's well made and could likely fetch between $375 and $450 or more. C'mon, what did you pay?


I danced around the question, but since Saddlebag asked it, I wanna know too. What did you pay? :wink:


----------



## luvbeach

*I gotta give the peeps what they want*

:lol::lol::lol:
Ok, I paid $100. I didn't know it was a Tex Tan because it was so dirty and I couldn't see the stamp. I don't know where the serial number is on the saddle though. I will take another picture of the cinch ring and a closeup of the stirrups.


----------



## mammakatja

Yup. It's official. You got a screaming deal! Good for you.  On my newer Tex Tan, the model number was stamped onto the inside of one of the stirrup straps. I don't know how the older ones were marked. I just love accidental old saddle finds. I got my first Stubben English saddle because someone had this "dirty old saddle" in their garden shed and had no idea what to do with it. They gave it to me because I had horses. I revived it with some Leather New and THEN I found the Stubben tag. I was over the moon. He also gave me an old McClellan that he thought was a mule pack saddle. LOL! It's dated 1917 on the bottom of the stirrup and has US stamped into the stirrup leathers. I didn't pay a dime for either saddle because someone thought they were basically trash.


----------



## Saddlebag

At one time the TexTans carried a long set of numbers behind the cantle on the skirting plate. This number denoted model and the day, month and year it was made. If they were there you would have easily seen them when cleaning the saddle. Have you looked up high under the stirrup leather? Sometimes number stamps are found on the skirt just below the tee. If the cinch ring is a single ring with a slot, it is likely a 70's model. Earlier models bore a double set so one could adjust the cinching position to better fit the horse. You did very well, getting this for $100. I love it when people sell saddles dirt cheap because they have no idea of how to clean them up.


----------



## luvbeach

*Cinch and stirrup*

So, I searched again and still can't find a serial number. Any other suggestions on how I can find out the serial number or model of this saddle?


----------



## beau159

You definately got a steal of a deal. Tex Tan are good saddles. 

If I was in the market for a saddle, I probably would have paid $400 to $500 for it. Looks like the leather is decent and everything too.


----------



## luvbeach

It is in very good shape. The leather cleaned up beautifully and isn't out of shape from sitting incorrectly. It is very soft. 



beau159 said:


> You definately got a steal of a deal. Tex Tan are good saddles.
> 
> If I was in the market for a saddle, I probably would have paid $400 to $500 for it. Looks like the leather is decent and everything too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Just gotta say that I am über jealous! Wish I could find deals like that around me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

That is a very decent saddle and you got a very good deal. That saddle would sell for around $400 here.


----------

